# Festival of Fishkeeping - this weekend



## Lisa_Perry75 (7 Oct 2010)

I know UKAPs won't be doing a stand this year, but I wondered who might still be going? It is 10am - 5pm and day entry is free   

I plan to go with a few friends Saturday, would be good to meet up with some UKAPs members


----------



## George Farmer (7 Oct 2010)

I hear Aquajardin are exhibiting so the planted tank hobby will be represented nicely, even though UKAPS aren't representing this year.

Have fun!


----------

